# D-Day Gone Wrong



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sorry you are having such a difficult time. Has you dog had any obedience training at all? Would you be able to train him to sit before he gets his meal?

How much exercise does he get daily, it sounds like he has a lot of built up energy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he sounds like he needs a lot more exercise than he's getting. what is your normal routine to exercise him?

and, by let him out, do you mean out of his crate? or outside in a yard?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He has a yard pen that the size of most peoples yards (man made)... routine usually isnt too great... walk maybe once a week, but let out to run once a day (this is the hardest part) I let him out and he will stand next to me and continuously jump one after another in the exact same spot. If you tell him down... he rolls on your feet like they general would with a dead animal or what have you. He also has a problem with jumping on other dogs? Should we get him a friend so he can become more social with other dogs, or would this make it worse?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It definately sounds like he needs alot of exercise to help burn off all that energy. How is he offleash? Do you have any fenced dog parks in your area? They are great for dogs who are not trained yet and if you are worried about them taking off on you. Good luck with your pup. I'm sure he will calm down with age!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Faith... he will sit and stay... shake... roll over... fetch... but not unless he has relized you have a treat.. I plan on him going into search and rescue training soon. Maybe this will help also. Both of your dogs are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

a walk once a week and a run in the yard once a day isn't going to cut it. you're going to have this problem for a long time. 

i'm trying to read between the lines. i assume he's only in the yard and you mean you go to let him out of his run once a day? is he allowed in the house at all?

are you willing to do more? if yes, we've probably got all sorts of ideas for you, but if the plan is to keep him outside away from the family and stopping out to see him once a day you've come to the wrong place for advice. all of us will be saying the same thing - make him a part of the family.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Joanne, He is usually offleash ... on leash he continues with the jumping and rolling... it seems unusal to me. He is not aggresive... never barks or growls or bites...very happy...just too happy sometimes. I live in the country and the nearest park is maybe an hour away... the only dogs he sees are stray. We are looking to get another golden, hopefully an alpine (thats why I registered here ... ) but I want to make sure thats the right thing to do first.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Jami- How much interaction with you and your family does he have? It really sound slike he is starving for your attention and can't contain himself. Goldens love their people so much and need to be with them most of the time. How lonng is he in his pen by himself?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi and Welcome..... First off , I dont think hes getting enough exercise!!! Maybe while hes outside with you ..throw the tennis ball for 30 mins or more... If hes chewing everything up while outside by himself hes bored.....I walk my girls 2-3 miles most days and that barely puts a damper in there energy level.... I would also look into a good trainer.....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

We live in the country on ... maybe 5 city blocks. Hes out usually 5 or 6 hours with the family on and off. Its hard to let him in because of our 3 yr old (because he tackles him on sight) Please, give me any suggestions, at this point I would try anything... new routine... I mean, if your alls are well behaved, then it obviously works.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Joanne, He is usually offleash ... on leash he continues with the jumping and rolling... it seems unusal to me. He is not aggresive... never barks or growls or bites...very happy...just too happy sometimes. I live in the country and the nearest park is maybe an hour away... the only dogs he sees are stray. We are looking to get another golden, hopefully an alpine (thats why I registered here ... ) but I want to make sure thats the right thing to do first.


 
I have two dogs, and let me tell you it is alot more work. If you do not have the time to walk you dog now more than once a week I would not suggest getting another dog. It will be a nightmare for you. 

I need to walk both my boys at least a mile a day if not more on top of outside play in the back yard.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess we are lucky with Asia as she was never really hyper. A good 45 minute run a day(ie chasng the ball running with other dogs) usually does it for her. Our eskie who is now 10 was very hyper as a pup and young dog and needed way more exercise than that. I guess they are all differemt. I still think exercise is the key for sure.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a lot of interaction with anyone but me... I also work 11 hours a day... so Im all his after 6:00... I spend almost every night with him... My boyfriend doesnt pay much attention to him, but, non the less, no one ever shuns him. I hope everyone understands ...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

That makes sense... He got a lot of attention as a pup (I made the mistake of holding him a lot and babying him too much ) now when Im sitting he still jumps in my lap  Everyone wants me to yell at him for it, but, I dont have it in me to be mean... I know thats one of my biggest problems...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Not a lot of interaction with anyone but me... I also work 11 hours a day... so Im all his after 6:00... I spend almost every night with him... My boyfriend doesnt pay much attention to him, but, non the less, no one ever shuns him. I hope everyone understands ...


 
I do understand. It is alot or work and very difficult when you have to work such long hours. It just sounds to me like he needs more interaction and exercise. Your boyfriend doesn't want to contribute which makes things harder for you. But I would reconsider another dog for now, it just wouldn't be fair to you or the dogs.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm just trying to get a feel for how things are set-up at your house. But in general, golden retrievers are people dogs. They need and want to be with their people almost every hour of every day. They are not dogs that do well outside by themself. Other dog companions are good for them, but they want to be with their people even more. Other breeds are much more independent and can function more happily on their own, but not GRs.

I'm not trying to judge, but I'm really wondering if your lifestyle is right for your GR.

I've personally not heard of GRs being happy sleeping or spending most of their time outside without their people. They ar efamily dogs that like to sleep inside with their "pack". They need several interactive play sessions throughout the day with their people as well as structured time (usually walking on leash or obedience work) and run around "be crazy" time. If you think you can set up this kind of environment for your GR then I really think the behavior issues you mention will lessen.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, so he's not allowed in the house b/c he's over excited when he's near the 3 year old, correct?

if you exercise him properly he wouldn't have that much energy to burn off

if you get him in a training class _you_ will learn how to help him stop jumping - training classes are mostly for the humans, not the dogs

and, again, this is not a breed that will be happy living a life in an outside pen away from his people. THAT's probably the main reason he doesn't seem to calm down. he's probably so overjoyed with the attention he's getting he can't contain his happiness.

think of it this way - imagine your husband kept you in an outside pen 20 hours a day. you were only allowed to see him and interact with him for a short time each day. how would you act? you'd probably be desperate for some interaction and try to tell him everything you needed to let him know all immediately. he'd probably think you were annoying and wouldn't shut up. and, you'd want to get as many hugs in as possible - he'd probably be annoyed that you wouldn't stop jumping on him. get it?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok, so he's not allowed in the house b/c he's over excited when he's near the 3 year old, correct?
> 
> if you exercise him properly he wouldn't have that much energy to burn off
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more on that one.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He was inside for a short period of time, but... like you said my lifestyle might not be right, but when I work there is no one to let him out to use the bathroom. Is there a happy medium? Maybe let him in when we are not at work and in the yard while we are? Does anyone in here have outdoor GR's who might have this problem? I was telling my boyfriend about you alls suggestion (about GR's like to be part of the family) and he said there wouldnt be a problem with him inside if it werent for the jumping, chewing, and excessive behavior problems. Im def going to work on the exercise starting now. This makes sense! I know I sound ignorant, but Im 22 and this is my first dog. I love him and Do want the absolute best for him!! It sounds as though he is mistreated...but hes not. Everyone in here is #1 pet owner in the world, but I just want to make sure Im making the right steps toward that same goal. I love Diesel from the bottom of my heart...he is gorgeous and loving also. I need a little guidence though... I admit that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No dog is okay lone, of any breed... 

You are doing the right thing coming here for tips  I would love to talk to you more when I get out of class tonight.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I would love to talk to... You know... he looks almost exactly like yours.... to a "T"... strange (but I guess not so strange at the same time) haha


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

many folks come here... with the same story and it does get better! cool, do you have a pic of him?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> He was inside for a short period of time, but... like you said my lifestyle might not be right, but when I work there is no one to let him out to use the bathroom. Is there a happy medium? Maybe let him in when we are not at work and in the yard while we are? Does anyone in here have outdoor GR's who might have this problem? I was telling my boyfriend about you alls suggestion (about GR's like to be part of the family) and he said there wouldnt be a problem with him inside if it werent for the jumping, chewing, and excessive behavior problems. Im def going to work on the exercise starting now. This makes sense! I know I sound ignorant, but Im 22 and this is my first dog. I love him and Do want the absolute best for him!! It sounds as though he is mistreated...but hes not. Everyone in here is #1 pet owner in the world, but I just want to make sure Im making the right steps toward that same goal. I love Diesel from the bottom of my heart...he is gorgeous and loving also. I need a little guidence though... I admit that.


 
As far as inside the house goes do you have any chew toys for him? Perhaps some kongs that you could fill with peanutbutter to help keep him busy. You will have to make sure everything is off your floor and put away. I could suggest using Bitter Apple spray on the furniture to help keep him from chewing. My dogs don't have the run of the entire house. I use baby gates and only allow access to rooms that they are least likely to get into trouble. 

If you are going to be exercising more, I think you will see a huge difference. Good luck.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

When you first bring him in, or change anything/free him, there will be some real craziness until he chills out a bit


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Find a family basics training class. We attended one and the family brought their two young children with them. The kids and the parents learned to do's and don'ts of training and it was incredible to watch the satisfaction on the children's faces when the dog would respond.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you for all of the great ideas! Im sad that Im at work right now and can't try everything out right now... he is precious...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I feel for your situation and agree with all the responses you have been given from other forum members.
I know our golden, Emmy, you can be gone for an hour and when you walk in the door it's like she hasn't seen you in days and is so excited!! So this little man you have has that but WAAAY worse! He is just wanting love and attention. I really think bring that little guy in and watch him close. Tie him to you if need be until he learns the rules of the house and teach your 3 year and the dog at the same time. It can be done...my little guys were about 18mos and 3 when we got Emmy. When you get home at night, make him sit and behave before you start showering your affection on him. Also, take him right out and throw the ball or go for a walk with him. He sounds like a sweetheart who loves you and wants to be part of the family.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh he is amazing.. Im working on this pic thing, but the ones I have are too big and I cant figure out how to make them smaller?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

and does this sour apple spray really work? He is going inside tonight!! So Im curious to all of the new product that will help this training process! And... Has anyone heard of the shock collar? Does this seem cruel to anyone else or is it just me? Its sooo weird the things people are coming out with...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont think this dog needs to be shocked to get manners. I can be humane for use in advanced training. But he really to me just needs a good run!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> and does this sour apple spray really work? He is going inside tonight!! So Im curious to all of the new product that will help this training process! And... Has anyone heard of the shock collar? Does this seem cruel to anyone else or is it just me? Its sooo weird the things people are coming out with...


 
It works for some dogs, and others just love the taste of it. It seems to work pretty good for my boys though and it doesn't hurt your furniture. You can buy it at any pet store.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh heck no.. I couldnt ever shock him manners or not... to me it seems cruel... but who am I to say... He isnt going to be a show dog (regardless of how pretty he is lol) We are "wanting" to do search and rescue, but we want him to have a partner first...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It's just a lot more complicated than bringing him in, slapping the collar on and pressing the button. I don't know how to do it and have no desire to do it. Start by trying some positive reinforcement, treats and praise. Get a crate and make him his own space. Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is he now? I am sure you said but I missed it.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He was a year yesterday


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

oh we need updated pics hehe


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Here he is...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There ya go!!! yay! He is a gorgeous boy....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Update : Me D-Day and Joseph (my boy) spent some quality time together yesterday!! Before I let Joseph out of the house I played ball with D for about an hour... And when Joseph came out I leashed him... but I didnt have to!!!! Diesel was excellent...didnt jump once! After that, I sat in the garage with him... and we learned a new trick. If yall want to try it... we learned "shake other paw"... he will actually first shake with his right... and then his left...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That is so great!!! That almost makes me teary. He loves you so much. Do you have a recent picture???


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I wanted to take one last night but we forgot in all the excitement... seriously...he just wants attention and love... you know what... last night he actually WALKED to his cage and layed down by himself... I wasnt even done playing with him!!  But it was nice to see really... Thats never happend before!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great! He is old enough to start calming down just a little, but very much still a puppy. Keep up the good work, he's so worth it. And you are right he just wants, and needs, love and attention. You know, just like your son does! lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

double post


----------

